# Train Horns Go Silent In Springfield



## MrFSS (Aug 20, 2009)

*SPRINGFIELD, Ohio -- *Officials in Springfield said the sound of train horns along the Norfolk Southern tracks through the city became a thing of the past last Monday.

That is when Ohio's first quiet zone went into effect. The trains will still roll through as they always have, but train crews will no long have to sound their air horns at grade crossings along a several-block corridor through the downtown area.

Since public safety is still a concern, train horns can still be sounded in an emergency.

Full story *here*.

Executive Director of the Ohio Rail Development Commission, Matt Dietrich, said, "We know of several more Ohio communities interested in establishing safer and quieter rail corridors."


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 20, 2009)

As a contingency against potential evil plots to deprive my fair community of the wonderfully inspiring sounds of train horns, I've drawn up a charter for a grass roots organization whooz purpose it would be to combat any such repugnant proposal: Save Horns In Town.

Because it has been pointed out to me that the resulting acronymn might prove somewhat troublesome on several fronts, I'm currently engaged in the arduous pursuit of a replacement name. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rumpled (Aug 20, 2009)

Best be careful how they go about this. Though I think general use of four sided barricade arms would cut down the number of idiots who get themselves hit by trains - horn or no horn.

See also Placentia losing hundreds of millions (maybe a billion?) of $$'s

Also, one bar near me has drink discounts for about five minutes every time a train toots its horn going by. 

No horn = no discount.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 20, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> As a contingency against potential evil plots to deprive my fair community of the wonderfully inspiring sounds of train horns, I've drawn up a charter for a grass roots organization whooz purpose it would be to combat any such repugnant proposal: Save Horns In Town.
> Because it has been pointed out to me that the resulting acronymn might prove somewhat troublesome on several fronts, I'm currently engaged in the arduous pursuit of a replacement name. Any suggestions?


Work on excremental improvements in the name.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 20, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> *SPRINGFIELD, Ohio -- *Officials in Springfield said the sound of train horns along the Norfolk Southern tracks through the city became a thing of the past last Monday.
> That is when Ohio's first quiet zone went into effect. The trains will still roll through as they always have, but train crews will no long have to sound their air horns at grade crossings along a several-block corridor through the downtown area.
> 
> Since public safety is still a concern, train horns can still be sounded in an emergency.
> ...


Dont you love the "safer" part that that idiot used!Wonder if hell volunteer to block crossings when the usual suspects run the gates and are hit through no fault of the engineer or the railroad! :blink:


----------



## DET63 (Aug 28, 2009)

> Officials in Springfield said the sound of train horns along the Norfolk Southern tracks through the city became a thing of the past last Monday.


That is, until someone gets toasted after being hit by a train at a "quiet" crossing and the mouthpieces come in and start filing wrongful-death and similar lawsuits.


----------



## George Harris (Aug 28, 2009)

Green Maned Lion said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > As a contingency against potential evil plots to deprive my fair community of the wonderfully inspiring sounds of train horns, I've drawn up a charter for a grass roots organization whooz purpose it would be to combat any such repugnant proposal: Save Horns In Town.
> ...


AAARRRGGGH Your word play stinks


----------



## AAARGH! (Aug 31, 2009)

George Harris said:


> AAARRRGGGH Your word play stinks


Who me? I'm not in this thread!

Just kidding....


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Sep 1, 2009)

McGregor is an ass who, like anyone who runs for office these days, doesn't know what he talks about. Springfield isn't going to have a surge in business train horn or no train horn, they're looking for any excuse besides themselves for the bad economy... and the worlds largest bar to person ratio (undocumented claim  )

IIRC that area has a small NS switchyard rather closely nestled into the town, so the frequency of trains is due to slow switching runs rather than high speed double-stacks. This is no doubt a better location for a quiet zone than other locations.

And, although not a professional observation, looking at that track there in the video I could surmise that there's a restriction of 40 or so...

On a semi-unrelated matter: nice to see the NS Operation Lifesaver GP40 (correct me if I'm wrong) there for the photo-op!


----------

